# Haunted Hills of Arietta Debut



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

Here are a few pics of my first ever home haunt. Had some help from other peoples stuff seing how I dont know how to make all of it by hand yet. I learned alot from this process. Some good some bad, but pretty much all fun. The front of the Mausoleum was created using panels from Nethercraft (nice stuff) I hand painted then using sea sponges, the columns are actually PVC pipe for durability. They actually looked like marble when I was done. I am a complete newbie at all of this so I was very stoked when the painting turned out ok.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice work! Your mausoleum is beautiful.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Your painting on the mausoleum turned out more than just ok, it's wonderful!!! The gargoyles are a very nice addition, did you make them, or are they store bought?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The mausoleum is beautiful and the red shot of it gorgeous.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Wonderful work! i love it!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Could have fooled me! That looks like the work of a pro! Great job!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

It is very professional looking. Awesome job!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

If that's your first haunt ever, I more than look forward to what you'll be doing this year, cause that was excellent work!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That's your first job ever?! Are you kidding, that's fantastic!!


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

I actually got them from Hauntedprops.com. I thought they were expensive until I got them. They are big, I have them rigged to emit fog from their mouths. They fit in nicely.


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

*Thanks*

If I knew how to blush I probably would do so. I appreciate the kind words. I hope this year I will have better footage of the interior. I will probably keep the front the same for at least one more year. It really is my first attempt, but I am way to picky. But I surprised myself, cause it actually came out the way I had pictured in my head. I hope for more custom work this year.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great work, the gate is amazing and i just love the gargoyles.


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 15, 2010)

Very nice work, I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd love to see some pics of the build. Specifically how it would break down for storage. Great work!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

I like that cell where you put Spitting Debbie! Now is that the animatronic version of that prop or the static?


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

animated version, one lady freaked and yelled "she F'n spit on me!" so when she came around to my hole behind the scrimm wall I yelled at her, "dont you hate a spitter?!" It was hilarious, I think she peed a little.


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

as far as the build I was knee deep in it and didnt even think about pics for it. Maybe this year. I actually poured concrete and made holes for 4x4 posts, and then made wall panels that would fit in between them and a few screws later. Presto! They stack neatly in my storage for next year.


----------



## wAkethedeAd (Mar 2, 2009)

looks great, love the mausoleum...


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Brilliant work!! It all looks amazing!


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the mausoleum, it looks great.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW! This is probably the most impressive "first haunt" work I've ever seen! Fabulous! ESPECIALLY with the super evil red lighting! BRAVO!


----------



## The Kibosh (May 19, 2010)

That second image really stands out. That just looks like the most foreboding entrance ever. I think the red lighting really makes it that much better. Awesome job!


----------

